
The Trump Administration Is Thirsty for War, Intelligence Be Damned: Trump - whack
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/war-iran-trump-administration-intelligence-835531/
======
Fjolsvith
Omg. Pundits were saying the same thing about North Korea, that Trump was
prepping 100k troops for that invasion. When will they catch on to Trump's
negotiation style?

